# Frequency of shoe reset ???



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

How often do you get your shoes reset or replaced when training for endurance or doing long distance riding?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

On the rare occasions I've used shoes they were reset on the same schedule as the barefoot horses-every 6 weeks- & changed for new ones when worn down.
Long distant riding will wear them down faster but the discipline doesn't matter for hoof growth & need for trimming.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It depends on the horse and depends on how hard you ride. 

My horse has a soundness problem. He gets his shoes reset every 5 weeks on the dot. 

I know other people who do endurance riding, alot on gravel, and the shoes are changed every 4 weeks because they are worn down so much by then. 

Others are fine every 6 to 7 weeks. 

Again. Depends on your horse and how you use them.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

In general, we try to keep on a 6 week schedule during the season (everyone is barefoot for the winter rest period). However, that schedule can change according to when the actual competitions are, as we try hard not to do multiple rides on the same set of shoes if we can help it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is a tricky timing issue.....can't let them get too long....don't want to risk a reset right before a ride.....can't reset too often...etc. 

I wish there were a clearer answer, but right now there is not, as far as I know.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies guys.

Had to get a new farrier last year and had problems with shoes coming off.

He claims that averaging 50 miles a week they need to be reset every 2 weeks.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

lsdrider said:


> He claims that averaging 50 miles a week they need to be reset every 2 weeks.


Every_ two weeks_?! Holy crap, even if your horse had good feet to start with, they would be in pieces from that many nail holes!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Unless you were riding over some sort of insanely abrasive substance (lava rock?) in aluminum shoes, I can't imagine ever needing shoes reset that quickly.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Expensive too!

He came highly recommended but others have had the same problems this year.

I am now researching and looking for a new farrier for spring.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't ride endurance, but that sounds insane o,o Every two weeks sounds way too frequent, even for hard work like endurance riding!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

Farriers too have families to feed.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think you need another new farrier!
2 weeks is absurd. I'd run from this guy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Comfortably--Isn't that more of a reason for them to reshoe at a realistic rate? xD So they don't get fired?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have NEVER heard of a horse needing to be reset every 2 weeks. Even one that has a severe injury or lameness issue that was being treated with corrective shoeing. 

Is it with the NEW farrier that you are having trouble with shoes getting pulled? _Usually_, horses will catch and pull/bend a shoe on a regular basis if:
1) There is an undetected lameness problem
2) The farrier is not shoeing them balanced.


----------



## SolsticeDream (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, get a new farrier. That's completely absurd.


----------

